#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   ANA-Titer 1:200 >

## Cira

:Smiley: 
Hallo, 
bei meiner letzten Blutuntersuchung wurde ein ANA-Wert von 1:200 festgestellt.Meine Frage ist jetzt kann es sein,wenn der Wert noch weiter steigt daß sich daraus ein Lupus entwickelt.Nehme zur Zeit wöchentlich 50 mg Enbrel da ich CP habe.Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar. 
LG 
Cira

----------


## lucy230279

hallo cira, 
hab mal dein thema hierher verschoben,da passt es besser hin. 
was ich jetzt nicht verstehe, warum meinst du, dass sich lupus daraus entwickeln könnte? 
es ist richtig, dass es sowohl bei chronischer polyarthritis, aber auch bei verschiedenen anderen autoimmunerkrankungen zu einem erhöhten ana-wert kommen kann. natürlich zählt darunter auch lupus erythematodes. aber da gibts noch ne menge andere. 
ich selber hatte einen ana-titer-wert von 1:320, aber auch aufgrund von cp, da es da ziemlich häufig vorkommt. 
Ich würde mich da jetzt nicht verrückt machen, solltest du trotzdem bedenken haben, sprich deinen rheumatologen darauf an. 
lupus bricht, soweit ich weiß, oft nach oder während einer schwangerschaft aus, bzw. bei einnahme östrogenhaltiger verhütungsmittel. denn oft hängt es mit den östrogenen zusammen. 
ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du, allein vom alter her, weder schwanger bist, bzw. die pille nimmst, oder? 
wie gesagt, der sicherste weg ist immer noch der zu deinem arzt.

----------


## lucy230279

ergänzung: 
ein schub kann durch östrogene ausgelöst werden...
die ursachen sind noch nicht zu 100% geklärt.. 
gibt es bereits andere fälle in deiner familie?  
ach ja nähere infos findest du auch hier:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lupus_erythematodes

----------

